# smallies on the NE OH tribs?



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Is anyone fishing for sm bass on the NE OH rivers yet? I did some scouting on an upstream area of the Chagrin the other day. The water is clear and somewhat low. I'm looking forward to giving it a try soon. Any reports/advice?

JM


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Start with woollybugers in Black or Olive as one of the first choices and Clouser minnows 2nd or crawdad patterns in light olive and dark olive patterns as crawdads are laying eggs right now down here in Lancaster as I was checking for nymphs the other day I found tons of eggs stuck to rocks unless these were something else as I do know crawdads usually carry there eggs with then in some of the waters I fish and seine. Only other thing I think they could have been was some type of fish eggs but they where stuck in a tight group under rocks were no fish could get to at they were buried in mud. If you need anymore help goto www.flyanglersonline.com and ask your question there. Hope this helps out some and they should be bitten now as the ones down here are moved in the shallow riffels right beside the trout. Later MAtt


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi

Thanks Matt. I'll try to get out wed or thurs, depending on the weather. I'll let you know how it goes.

Have you fished Clear Creek lately? Last time I was down there it was really cold and clear. I'm thinking about heading down before the tourist season gets crazy.

Best,
JM


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Was down there Sunday for a little while and got 1 lost around 4 others the March Browns are starting to hatch now along with a few other mayflies,and some tan Caddis. Later Matt water temp between 58-60 degrees.


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks for the report, Matt. If the weather permits, I'll check out the tribs up here and let you know. Plenty of rain and dropping baro presssure today.

JM


----------

